# Alfa Romeo GT 100th Year Annivesary ( Jet Black )



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi all,

This Alfa was done the same day I returned from my Maserati paint correction detail ( with only two hours sleep )

This Alfa was in for a paint overspray removal which was caused by my clients next door neighbour who had a field day with his spray painting gun , trying to paint his whole house on a windy day :wall::wall::wall::devil::doublesho

My client warned him of the dangers of spray painting his house that day with windy conditions .
He completely ignored him, the following day when my client drove off he couldn't help but notice white specks of paint which were all over his Jet Black Alfa Romeo he was furious :devil:

What total moron ignores this warning when you know well enough that spray painting your house on a windy day is a no,no :doublesho

The best is yet to come .Not only did his car get covered in paint overspray but his kitchen windows and most of his house as well . He will be in for a big repair bill including my own !

My client rang me that day and wanted me to inspect his car which I did, I told him that this was going to be a big and costly job ( from three to four days !) He said not a problem write out a quote so I can forward it to my next door neighbour who will present it to his Insurance Company !

To cut a long story short I got paid for the hours spent on his car with no second quotes . He made it clear to his neighbour that he wanted the job done well and not a cheap alternative ,he insisted you screwed up now pay up ! So I was hired to do the job .

Paint Overspray Removal, followed by extensive paint correction, and then the application of two coats of Optimum Opti-Coat as he previously had some form of protection from the previous dealer when he bought it new .

So here we go

Day one , my intention was to spent a whole day removing this overspray from the paint and other areas of the car but since I had come back from my Maserati job and two hours sleep I managed to get four hours at best because I was totally exhausted and went home strait to bed . I slept for more than 10 hours strait !

Back on topic !

Note how much overspray are on the rear window and the paint :wall:

Day 1





































This is what I used to remove paint overspray polymer clay block which acts like a clay bar except that it removes these sort of problems much quicker and easier . It only worked for a limited period of time as it was already over saturated with other contaminants from previous jobs :wall:




























I threw it in the bin and started using the most aggressive purple clay from Chemical Guys which did absolutely nothing not only was this proving to be a more difficult job than I expected but it was frustrating me to no end !

In the end I started using an all purpose thinners which are much safer to use than your more aggressive thinners for automotive paint .

This proved to work very well the paint blobs proved to be much harder to remove and these thinners were the fastest solution at hand .

Day two ,

Here's a 50/50 shot of the passenger door




























Close up plenty of orange peel :wall:










Day Three

Paint Correction in progress










Day Four

Two Coats of Optimum, Opti-Coat was applied to the whole car , paint , glass , aluminium, wheels , trims !










And here are the end results of over 35 hours of work and OPTI-COAT !

Please enjoy !































































































































The owner is standing on my left hand side admiring my finished work !




























Thanks for reading I hope you enjoyed this write up !

Best Regards

Mario*


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Yet another great write up Mario showing truly outstanding work. Please keep them coming. 
Simon


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2011)

Brilliant work mate.


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent work:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely finish Mario.:thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Amazing , especially after coming from the Maserati Job.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks fantastic! I have had opti coat on my car for 3 months and its holding up extremely well!


----------



## gtlewi (Mar 30, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous:thumb: Makes me wanna start my long planned correction of my V6 GT right now


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Long hard slog but turned out nice in the end. Dont you just it when people do such stupid things...........

Fantastic job... When you doing his house???:lol::lol:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice buddy! We need to get you some Wolf's nano sealant ! And polishes!


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Awsome Mario turned out great!

Notice you always have your phone inhand cant you put it down


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work mate....


----------



## aro_77 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fantastic job and beautiful car, I love alfa's


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another top job


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

horned yo said:


> Stunning


Thanks horned yo :thumb:


----------



## UCD (Oct 27, 2010)

Amazing!!!! 'nuff said.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

simonjj said:


> Yet another great write up Mario showing truly outstanding work. Please keep them coming.
> Simon


Thanks Simonjj,

I had my work cut out for this car , owner very happy with results !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Poacher2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice finish on the Alfa........stunning :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Matt MD said:


> Brilliant work mate.


Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nuzzy-B said:


> Excellent work:thumb:


Thanks Nuzzy-B:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Lovely finish Mario.:thumb:


Thanks Rob:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Amazing , especially after coming from the Maserati Job.


Thanks GSVHammer ,

Yes , I was surprised myself but in the end I had to go home to sleep and continue the following day too tired and exhausted to continue !


----------



## Mirko (Nov 23, 2009)

great work!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

dsms said:


> Looks fantastic! I have had opti coat on my car for 3 months and its holding up extremely well!


Thanks David,

I have Opti-Coat on my Merc Van and it's been around 6 months now, still going strong:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

gtlewi said:


> Absolutely gorgeous:thumb: Makes me wanna start my long planned correction of my V6 GT right now


Thanks gtlewi,

You can bring it down to Melbourne , Australia :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

123quackers said:


> Long hard slog but turned out nice in the end. Dont you just it when people do such stupid things...........
> 
> Fantastic job... When you doing his house???:lol::lol:


Thanks 123quackers :thumb:
Hard work , dedication , and persistence are the key ingredients of any craft !

I might need a special ladder to do his house :lol::lol::lol:

This is why I am busy because people do stupid things


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Mirko said:


> great work!!


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Very nice buddy! We need to get you some Wolf's nano sealant ! And polishes!


Thanks Jesse :thumb:

Yes, i wouldn't mind trying them out since I have been getting super hard paints lately :wall:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Awsome Mario turned out great!
> 
> Notice you always have your phone in-hand can't you put it down


Thanks Mitch,

I have my phone on speaker phone so I don't fry my brains when I get a call

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> stunning work mate....


Thanks Mat:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

aro_77 said:


> Fantastic job and beautiful car, I love alfa's


Thanks mate ,

I love Alfa's as well and this particular one looked great after I had corrected it and then applied the Opti-Coat to it !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> another top job


Thanks Bill :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Great work


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Absolutely stunning work Mario!

I had a metallic red corolla that got yellow industrial paint overspray from the yard next door to my wifes work. The ******s were less than helpful, so a quick call to worksafe and a few photos of their dodgy painting set up fixed the issue! They managed to cover about 12 cars, and yes you couldn't get that paint off! Ended up getting resprayed, but it's never the same again.


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Can't beat a black car! Looking really really good! :argie:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Koshka said:


> Great work


Thanks Koshka, :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Absolutely stunning work Mario!
> 
> I had a metallic red corolla that got yellow industrial paint overspray from the yard next door to my wifes work. The ******s were less than helpful, so a quick call to worksafe and a few photos of their dodgy painting set up fixed the issue! They managed to cover about 12 cars, and yes you couldn't get that paint off! Ended up getting resprayed, but it's never the same again.


Thanks Mate :thumb:

Yes , this dumbo that caused this damage wanted my client to use a cheap detailer as you know would have had inferior results ! Good thing he shouted too him absolutely not !

Mario is doing the job end of story !

Taking paint overspray is labour intensive and boring that's why it pays to take short breaks ! The all purpose Thinners that I used did help me a lot otherwise I would have spent one whole week on this job!

The correction work and the application of OPTI-COAT was the icing on the cake 

Best Regards
Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Bensenn_GER said:


> Can't beat a black car! Looking really really good! :argie:


True , but only if it's prepared properly and there are not time limits to do the job !

Thanks Bensenn :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

UCD said:


> Amazing!!!! 'nuff said.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Poacher2 said:


> Very nice finish on the Alfa........stunning :thumb:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for the kind comments :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Beautiful car! Then again, I'm biased......


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Beautiful car! Then again, I'm biased......


Thanks mate:thumb:

With Alfa's 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice motor, was it the 3.2 V6 or 1.9 JTD?

Bit silly spray painting house on a windy day but hey ho looks like he's actually come off pretty well getting the full treatment on the car.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> Nice motor, was it the 3.2 V6 or 1.9 JTD?
> 
> Bit silly spray painting house on a windy day but hey ho looks like he's actually come off pretty well getting the full treatment on the car.


Thanks mate :thumb:

No , it a four cylinder !

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Eurogloss said:


> Thanks mate:thumb:
> 
> With Alfa's
> 
> ...


Yes, with Alfa's. I cant decide what's next for me - a GT or a Brera, seeing as both are now "affordable".

Either way, it'll be in red or black!


----------



## CNOEVO (Jan 16, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes, with Alfa's. I cant decide what's next for me - a GT or a Brera, seeing as both are now "affordable".
> 
> Either way, it'll be in red or black!


Brera in red FTW!!!!:devil::wave::driver::buffer::detailer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Yes, with Alfa's. I cant decide what's next for me - a GT or a Brera, seeing as both are now "affordable".
> 
> Either way, it'll be in red or black!


I would go for the Brera it looks stunning in RED :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CNOEVO said:


> Brera in red FTW!!!!:devil::wave::driver::buffer::detailer:


LOL !:lol::lol:

You took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Just like the one I've just bought!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Chufster said:


> Just like the one I've just bought!


Good for you :thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

How rude, I forgot to add what a stunning finish you got on that GT. :thumb:

Looks awesome when it's looking that good.

I guess the shirt makes the customers put on shades, to prepare for the shine you're going to put on their cars! :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Chufster said:


> How rude, I forgot to add what a stunning finish you got on that GT. :thumb:
> 
> Looks awesome when it's looking that good.
> 
> I guess the shirt makes the customers put on shades, to prepare for the shine you're going to put on their cars! :thumb:


Thanks mate ,

It was a very demanding job as you know and once it was finished the customer couldn't believe it was the same car :doublesho

Yes , that shirt is bright and for a reason safety especially when I am not working at my detailing shop and I'm on site doing a job !

I guess my shirt also works as a background, to see how reflective and glossy I get Jet Black Cars like this Alfa GT I Polished 

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Great work Mario!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Rasher said:


> cracking job


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

moshinho said:


> Great work Mario!


Thanks moshinho:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing turnaround Mario 

I finally got a chance to sit down and read this thread 

With the Opti-coat does it effect pads and MFs?

Can I just clean them as normal or will they need special cleaning?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

moshinho said:


> Great work Mario!


Thanks Moshinho , much appreciated !


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Amazing turnaround Mario
> 
> I finally got a chance to sit down and read this thread
> 
> ...


Thanks Alex,

Yes, Opti-Coat will effect the foam applicator pads as well as the MF applicator pads . It makes them become rough and hard , they are only good for one use only !

Do not use them again otherwise you will scratch the paint ! The feel is almost like sandpaper !

You need to use new applicator pads every time you apply Opti-Coat !

Mario


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Mario :thumb:

Gonna apply it today, just got to wait for the shops to open so I can get some IPA (lazy buggers on Queens Birthday lol)


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Your very welcome Alex :thumb:
Let me know how you go !

Mario


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great work, car looks amazing. :argie:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Your very welcome Alex :thumb:
> Let me know how you go !
> 
> Mario


Came up well http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219998

Got ot in the sun for the first time today and a few light swirls remained and a couple of holograms, but nothing thats going to bother me as I'm happy just to have a clean car each week.

Theres also a couple of small spots on the bonnet where it looks like my leveling off has not quite worked and instead it's layered over the initial application, but it's all part of the learning process.

And hopefully the Missus lets me trade it for something more Euro next year.

I also found putting the pads and cloths straight into a strong white vinegar and washing up liquid solution seems to stop them going dry and hard.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Are they not rot boxes know like they used too be


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Alex L said:


> Came up well http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=219998
> 
> Got ot in the sun for the first time today and a few light swirls remained and a couple of holograms, but nothing thats going to bother me as I'm happy just to have a clean car each week.
> 
> ...


*Hi Alex,

Had a quick look at your thread the car came up nice and glossy ! Top job there mate :thumb:
You should be happy with that ?
By the way the depth and gloss increases as the Opti-Guard (in your case Opti-Coat 2.0) cures and bonds to the paint ! As will the slickness !

Mario:*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

uzi-blue said:


> Great work, car looks amazing. :argie:


Thanks mate !


----------



## bimmersean (Oct 31, 2009)

beautiful work.....


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

bimmersean said:


> beautiful work.....


Thanks mate !


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Nice work :thumb:


Thanks Iain ,

Much appreciated mate :thumb:


----------

